
Cisco's warning: Critical flaw in iOS routers allows complete system compromise - rbanffy
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ciscos-warning-critical-flaw-in-ios-routers-allows-complete-system-compromise/
======
h2odragon
um _ouch_

> "A successful exploit could allow the attacker to execute arbitrary commands
> in the context of the Linux shell of VDS with the privileges of the root
> user,"

but only for "a vulnerable release of Cisco IOS Software" on "Cisco 809 and
829 Industrial ISRs" and "CGR1000"

[https://tools.cisco.com/security/center/content/CiscoSecurit...](https://tools.cisco.com/security/center/content/CiscoSecurityAdvisory/cisco-
sa-ios-iot-udp-vds-inj-f2D5Jzrt)

------
asplake
Headline: IOS, not iOS

~~~
astine
Yeah, this is the switch/router operating system that runs most/all Cisco
networking devices, not the mobile operating system which runs on iPhones.

